# Cat in urgent need of rehoming- adult only home



## Lucy15 (Oct 27, 2015)

West Yorkshire- 3 year old black and white cat free to a good home, really urgently needs rehoming. Cannot be near children as he will scratch and bite them. Loves adults and is very affectionate. Likes to be out all day and in during the night. Loves to be stroked just not by children. Chipped and neutered. Fully litter trained but rarely uses litter tray due to been outside a lot. Dog friendly just not child friendly! We sadly need to rehome him as soon as possible to a home where he will be happy


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh such a shame - he is gorgeous. I hope you manage to find a lovely forever home for him soon.


----------

